# Help !! I have bricked my nokia 6233 while updating firmware



## Edburg (Feb 17, 2008)

Guys i need your help....

i wanted to update my nokia 6233 firmware but with my crappy computer i delayed and atlast iu cudn't wait any longer.....

while it was updatiung the firmware my system crashed and now the mobile is not at all booting......

its inside warrenty and going to go to service center soon....in the mean time any way i can do it on my own ??? Also is it repairable ??

It has survived several falls and 5 min under water recently......


----------



## napster007 (Feb 17, 2008)

Edburg said:


> Also is it repairable ??


not sure!!



> It has survived several falls and 5 min under water recently......



it has nothing to do with bricking the firmware


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Try the updation process again..


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 17, 2008)

If you can't get it to start up, chances are it is dead. You will need to take it to the service center where they will re-flash the firmware for you. 

They will charge you quite a bit, there is nothing you can do really.


----------



## sai_cool (Feb 17, 2008)

get it to the nokia care center, they will solve it for u at a "nominal" cost


----------



## xbonez (Feb 17, 2008)

yes, it is definitely repairable...but they will charge u for it b'coz bricking isn't generally covered by warranty


----------



## Edburg (Feb 18, 2008)

@pathiks....i tried connecting the data cable but it is not even recognising the mobile as it is switched off and not starting

so i will be charged fee for that....can i then say it was not my fault and say it just went off.....and then repair it in warrenty for free....

also if they are able to do it then we must also be able to do it right ??? Anyone knows the procedure ??


----------



## Edburg (Feb 18, 2008)

today i gave it to nokia care and they asked 1 day time.....


----------



## Edburg (Feb 21, 2008)

the guys at the nokia care center are nuts.... 

they were delaying and delaying repeatedly.....they thoroughly checked my moblie and found out that water had entered my mobile... so they say it is not under warrenty....

also they say it has software prob(obviously firmware) and also some hardware prob... 

i was a bit skeptical about what they are saying....so i brought my moblie back without repairing...

now i want to know that if water has previously entered but mobile working fine after that....is there any chances of hardware prob occuring ??? 

also if anyone knows how to flash the firmware without even mobile starting..please tell me....

thinking of trying another nokia care center tomo to see what they have to say....


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ Welcome to India.  This is how mobile service centres work here. Whatever the problem may be, they'll either say it has water in it (even though it didn't had the slightest chance to get it) or has a software problem and needs formatting. I think these are the only two things they're taught while training.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 22, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> ^^ Welcome to India.  This is how mobile service centres work here. Whatever the problem may be, they'll either say it has water in it (even though it didn't had the slightest chance to get it) or has a software problem and needs formatting.



Actually, he has those two issues exactly. His post says his mobile was skinny-dipping for 5 (?) minutes. And then he bricked it with an update via a slow system (With Windows ).

So those guys are right.


----------



## User Name (Feb 22, 2008)

> while it was updatiung the firmware my system crashed and now the mobile is not at all booting......
> i tried connecting the data cable but it is not even recognising the mobile as it is switched off and not starting



Maybe ur phone battery is down. Charge the battery through another's phone and try to install firmware again.
If ur phone is still not detected by comp. maybe boot data of phone is corrupt 
Then the last option is to replace hardware.


----------



## bugsome (Feb 22, 2008)

The nokia care guys are right..u have to get it serviced..even if paid.. as soon as possible..bcoz even the slightest presence of water inside can damage ur circuits.It will cause a problem sooner or later..so better u get it serviced and after all its ur mistake not there...


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> So those guys are right.


Its things like these that leads me to believe miracles really do happen. However I did miss the fact that his mobile indeed took a dip. However my friends SE J230i didn't. Even though he was forced to believe that his phone indeed went under water. And then pay for it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2008)

I dunno about nokia phones but in SE phones, water intrusion can be detected. All those of you SE phone owners can open up the battery and see a rounded rectangular white patch (usually near the terminals).

Its something like a phase-change material. When Water comes in contact with it, the white patch develops pinkish-red spots and thats how the service center guys detect water related problems. A solution is to tape/seal it so that water doesn't come in contact with it!


----------



## Edburg (Feb 22, 2008)

thx for ur views guys.... 

now my mobile is not starting or detected....so any of u guys know how the nokia people load the firmware in this position ???  there is enuf charge in battery



bugsome said:


> The nokia care guys are right..u have to get it serviced..even if paid.. as soon as possible..bcoz even the slightest presence of water inside can damage ur circuits.It will cause a problem sooner or later..so better u get it serviced and after all its ur mistake not there...



but after i dropped mobile in water i dint turn it on and let it dry for 2-3 days.....then i started and it worked very well....so how can the hardware prob(which they say is there) occur if so it wudnt have worked well after that right ????

also the nokia care people seem sticking onto the fact that mobile under water so major probs and no warrenty......they wudnt listen to me if i try saying the firmware was the one not allowing the mobile to start and try loading the firmware and see if it works......

2 of my frnds had probs along with me when we were on tour :
one wetted his mobile in beach and then turned it on....so it went dead cos of short circuit or something.....
another one had n91 and he dropped mobile and the side menu and lock button were not working very well....he gave it to service center and they charged Rs.1500 for those 2 buttons so i am afraid to give it to them for repair as they keep telling no warrenty and looks to charge a hefty amount....


----------



## girish.g (Feb 22, 2008)

so nokia not that good at customer service after all. show this thread to all nokia fans


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ Don't get excited. Thats the case with all service centres in India, regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## Edburg (Feb 23, 2008)

Edburg said:


> now my mobile is not starting or detected....so any of u guys know how the nokia people load the firmware in this position ???  there is enuf charge in battery


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> ^^ Welcome to India.  This is how mobile service centres work here. Whatever the problem may be, they'll either say it has water in it (even though it didn't had the slightest chance to get it) or has a software problem and needs formatting. I think these are the only two things they're taught while training.


TEE HEE! This happens not only in India but any of Nokia's crappy repair centres.I highly doubt what kind of people they have working out there.The contact centre that I work for is a highly reputed mobile company in Australia & I have seen many of the time our customer's complaining that the repair centre claims their handset has incurred moisture damage or physical damage even though there wasn't a remotest possiblity of water entering it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2008)

i can add a bit

EROM goes dead then phone is nuts .. !

Fools at Service Center don't know how to fix anything but only Reflash Firmware

Then can Reflash Firmware only when phone boots .. when EROM is done for .. no way to boot ..

it must have special boot script mode to start phone .. also you will need a cable that can generate current and boot the phone from external power .. 
rather then the EROM starting phone from power from phone battery .. when EROM is gone bad .. !

charge your phone battery to max always in this cases

yeah EROM goes dead when flashing fails .. especially due to current flow changes into phone .. !


----------



## Edburg (Feb 23, 2008)

^^so will i be able to reflash it on my own or it requires special equipments ???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 23, 2008)

Most prolly you can get back your phone by using a service cable and trying to reflash the erom. I dunno about Nokia but SE as tools like XS++/se tool lite which allow recovering the phone to a certain extent even if the dumb service center guys say the phone is dead. But if gdfs ic corrupted, nothing can be done afaik. Search around, you may find some flashing tools for Nokia phones.


----------



## Edburg (Feb 23, 2008)

^^thx...will look for it

edit : there was a software called phoenix which could do something like this....will check out..

downloaded the service manual for my mobile...but nothing useful in that


----------



## moshel (Feb 23, 2008)

probably this is what u need?? not sure...abt hw its to be done..but i just googled it..

*www.sw-box.com/home/nokia-6233-cable-7-pins-p29859.html


----------



## narangz (Feb 23, 2008)

phoenix might help


----------



## Edburg (Feb 24, 2008)

messing around with phoenix at the moment....

@moshel.....that site asks $30 for shipping alone...sheeh


----------



## moshel (Feb 24, 2008)

^^yeah i saw that.....so thats abt 34$ for the cable....too much...but i have heard from frnds that the care center fellows use special cables. probably they use such cables..

@edburg...can u pls provide me a link of the phoenix software.


----------



## narangz (Feb 24, 2008)

^^it would be illegal here to share phoenix links...


----------



## kayote (Feb 24, 2008)

let the person who has the link PM the detail to the person who want and not share it in the open forum!


----------



## Edburg (Feb 25, 2008)

PMed moshel....

as i was going to a frnd's house i saw another nokia care center....just thought of trying out my luck over there...

they found i had given the mobile to another nokia care just 2 days before.... they asked a days time to find prob...

to my surprise they told me today there has been a software(firmware) prob.....and nothing else... and that also will be repaired free of cost as it is inside warrenty.... 

but they say phone must be sent to head office and it will take 10 days... anyway as long as prob is solved i am happy....and i was not too sure about the phoenix software too...

now just hope that after a couple of days they just dont tell again that there is hardware prob too.... if everything goes well then i plan to complain to nokia india about the other nokia care center...


----------



## moshel (Feb 25, 2008)

i asked for it because googling phoenix gives up answers abt the city of phoenix.

off topic: the backlighting of my 6233 goes off very quickly, 8-9 seconds, is there any way to increase it..i tried switching off the power saving mode and sleep mode but that doesnt work.

EDIT: Best of Luck! with your phone.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^  isnt there any option called "Backlight time out"?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2008)

^No there isn't.Thats the default feature of the phone.I had the same hitch about it but then got used to it.It tries to save out on too much of battery & dims out the backlight pretty fast while doing so.No matter what you do it can't be increased.


----------

